
Op-Ed: I Was in Tech. These Were Not My People - doppp
http://www.courant.com/opinion/op-ed/hc-op-mcardle-women-less-tech-inclined-20170812-story.html
======
chmaynard
I found this to be a very well-written and cogent response to the current
kerfuffle over gender in tech. The author, Megan McArdle, is a columnist at
Bloomberg. See [https://www.bloomberg.com/view/contributors/megan-
mcardle](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/contributors/megan-mcardle)

